# Kontur eines Autos in Photoshop oder Freehand



## konsumi (22. Juli 2004)

Hi,
also ich hab absolut keine Idee, wie ich das am bessten machen soll.

Also ich soll eine Kontur, Rahmen oder Illu z.B. von nem VW Beatle machen. Wie würdet ihr da vorgehen.
Erst nen Pixel Bild nehmen und dann darüber die Konturen malen? Mit was für nem Werkzeug am besten? Irgendwie sieht das immer doof aus...

Hat das schonmal jemand gemacht. Wie gehe ich am besten dabei vor?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Philip Kurz (22. Juli 2004)

Ein ähnliches Thema hatten wir schonmal für ein Pferd:

+ http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=128619&

Grundsätzlich empfehle ich dir den Zeichenstift (Pfadwerkzeug). Ich habe dir mal einen Link rausgesucht, der dir bestimmt weiterhilft:

+ http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=141121


----------



## ShadowMan (23. Juli 2004)

Als Alternative:

Fotographier einen Beatle vor einem Hintergrund der möglichst nicht so aussieht und stell ihn mit dem Magnettool frei. Auswahl füllen => Auswahl verändern/verkleinern => Auswahl löschen und schon hast du eine saubere Kontur. Das kannst du dann mit den restlichen Konturen genauso machen und bist so auf der sicheren Seite falls du nicht so gut zeichnen kannst oder dir nicht extra ein Grafiktableau kaufen willst.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (23. Juli 2004)

Ich würd hier definitv auf das Pfadtool verweisen. Ist in deinem Fall in 3 Minuten freigestellt das Auto. Braucht aber eine gewisse Übung bis du damit klarkommen wirst...


----------

